# US to Mexico to ??



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm from the US, currently living in Mexico.. I think I really need to get off this continent for awhile.. I think I need sun and the beach and peace.. I have 3 children (sometimes 4.. the hubby..lol) Tell me.. is Greece a good place to be able to kick back and enjoy? Tell me the pros and cons of it all.. Where are some good spots to go? To live? If you had to do it over again, would you?


----------

